# Pressemeldung: 120-Kilo-Schallmauer ist gebrochen



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2013)

Pressemeldung

*120-Kilo-Schallmauer ist gebrochen​*




Tostedt. 
Wir notieren den 9. März 2013 und befinden uns in Ostiglia/Revere am Po-Mittellauf. 

Die Black-Cat-Angler und Guides Stefan Seuß und Benjamin Gründer sind zusammen mit zehn Anglern aus dem Raum Wittenberg Dessau auf dem Po unterwegs. Der Fluss hat für die Jahreszeit eine noch milde Wassertemperatur von 8 Grad und es regnet in Strömen. Der Pegel beginnt zu steigen und innerhalb der ersten Stunden klettert der Wasserstand des gewaltigen Flusses auf über 1,50 m über Normal an. 

David Otto und Mark Potschka (Inhaber von www.nipos.de) wählen eine Inselspitze als Angelplatz aus, von der aus sie direkt ihre Köder in einem sich momentan durch den Pegelanstieg flutenden Graben präsentieren können. Die Wassertiefe im Graben selbst beträgt 1,20 m.


Benjamin Gründer zeigt kurz vor Angelbeginn den beiden Anglern noch eine Montage, welche nur aus freier Leine besteht, damit erfahrene Großwelse nicht abgeschreckt werden können. 

Viele Welsangler würden den großen Räuber in tiefen Gefilden vermuten, aber besonders bei steigenden Pegelverhältnissen und sich eintrübenden Wassermassen zieht es die Welse dicht unter Land und dabei selbst in flachstes, überschwemmtes Grasland. 
Pünktlich um 20 Uhr kommt der Einschlag und ein ungewohnt starker Gegner fordert David Otto alles ab. David und Mark versuchen erst vom Ufer den gewaltigen Fluchten des Wallers Herr zu werden, bemerken dann aber recht schnell, dass sie den Fisch nicht stoppen können und folgen dem Waller mit dem Schlauchboot.


Über 30 Minuten dauert der Kampf und der Fisch ist während des Drills kaum vom Grund zu lösen. Nach 35 Minuten gelingt die Landung und sofort ist klar, dass es sich hier um einen Ausnahmefisch handelt. Stefan Seuß und Benjamin Gründer wiegen den Fisch und ermitteln ein Rekordgewicht von 122,5 Kilo, bei einer Länge von 253cm. Selbst für die erfahrenen Welsangler Stefan und Benni ist dieser Fang der schwerste, von dem sie je gehört haben.


Black Cat gratuliert Fänger David Otto und Angelfreund Mark Potschka!


----------



## paddel86 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 120-Kilo-Schallmauer ist gebrochen*

krass...und echt erstaunlich, dass sowas hier rumschwimmt. herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## phirania (1. April 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 120-Kilo-Schallmauer ist gebrochen*

super riesen kaulquappe..#6#6
petri an die fänger.#6#6


----------



## seacat (4. April 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 120-Kilo-Schallmauer ist gebrochen*

Werden diese "Monster" hinterher auch verwertet?


----------



## gaerbsch (4. April 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 120-Kilo-Schallmauer ist gebrochen*

Dämliche Frage auf die du sicher selbst die Antwort weisst...


----------



## seacat (4. April 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 120-Kilo-Schallmauer ist gebrochen*

Was soll diese dämliche Antwort.
Ich habe anständig gefragt, aber man kann nicht
dümmer antworten, als man selbst ist.


----------



## ado (4. April 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 120-Kilo-Schallmauer ist gebrochen*

Wat n Gigant! Dickes Petri!!!

@seacat:
Sägst du den Ast ab auf dem du sitzt?
Ich geh mal zu 99,9% davon aus, dass der Urian weiter seine Bahnen zieht!


----------



## gaerbsch (4. April 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 120-Kilo-Schallmauer ist gebrochen*



seacat schrieb:


> Was soll diese dämliche Antwort.
> Ich habe anständig gefragt, aber man kann nicht
> dümmer antworten, als man selbst ist.


 

hast du jemals davon gehört, dass ein waller von über 2m der im po gefangen wurde verspeist wurde?


----------



## Wochenendangler (4. April 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 120-Kilo-Schallmauer ist gebrochen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> hast du jemals davon gehört, dass ein waller von über 2m der im po gefangen wurde verspeist wurde?


 
Moin,
naja, ich kenn ´nen Wallerangler aus D, der schon Waller von ü2m an ´nen Hotel zur Verwertung abgegeben (um nicht zu sagen "verkauft") hat. Zwar nicht aus dem Po, aber eben aus D.


----------



## B.Mech (4. April 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 120-Kilo-Schallmauer ist gebrochen*

Alles über 1,20m kannst du nicht mehr essen, schmeckt einfach nicht ! Von daher würde ich es nicht empfehlen, darum wächst der Bestand in Italien und Spanien auch imer weiter, weil alle die Viecher wieder frei lassen !


----------



## seacat (4. April 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 120-Kilo-Schallmauer ist gebrochen*

Ja Leute, geht's denn noch !?
Ich stelle hier ganz normal eine Frage,
und schon wird auf mich eingeprügelt.

[edit by Admin: so nicht bei uns..]


----------



## Wochenendangler (5. April 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 120-Kilo-Schallmauer ist gebrochen*



B.Mech schrieb:


> Alles über 1,20m kannst du nicht mehr essen, schmeckt einfach nicht !


Moin,
das ist ja schon mal absoluter Blödsinn!


----------



## seacat (9. April 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 120-Kilo-Schallmauer ist gebrochen*

@ gaerbsch

Wenn du meine Zeile vollständig gelesen hättest, wäre Dir
aufgefallen, dass ich kein einziges Wort von "verspeisen"
geschrieben habe, vielmehr von einer "Verwertung".

Man kann den Fisch auch am Ufer vergammeln lassen, 
zu Fischmehl verarbeiten oder sonst was. Verstehst Du das ?


----------

